# sports decals



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Anyone know where you can get NFL decals for rodbuilding?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

RuddeDogg said:


> Anyone know where you can get NFL decals for rodbuilding?


It can take a bit of digging to find ones suitable to a particular rod size.

Most of the malls have some specialty stores that carry different types. Most are too large, like bumper sticker size, but you can get sheets that sometimes have smaller ones, and sometimes an exacto knife can be used to cut out smaller sections of big ones to make something work.

I avoid the pure "paper" decals and try to get the ones that are essentially window film--- these are essentially a cling type window film that can be removed from windows. To make them permanent and to stick to round rods, you need to put a layer of clear epoxy both below and then over the top of the decal. (Give the layer under the decal a sufficient amount of drying time, but no more than about 16 hours). The decal won't stick to the bare rod on it's own-- but you can press it down on to a,, not yet fully cured layer of epoxy.

You don't want the bottom layer of epoxy to be "wet" , you need it to be dry enough that you can pull the decal back up if it doesn't go on perfectly straight the first time-- and wet epoxy is rather slippery-- but partially dryed/ cured epoxy will be tacky and make a good surface for the decal to "cling" to. 

After that a layer of epoxy should be applied completely over the top of the decal-- making sure all edges are covered-- otherwise the edges may tend to want to "lift" especially at any corners.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks Mark.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

There are decal manufacturers of rod decals that can reproduce most any NFL or other sport team colors and logos-- provided you get the team's permission-- which most will give for a limited custom build.

It's more time consuming than using ready made variety, but if something simply isn't available that is suitable for a rod, it is another route to take.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Can you buy that decal material blank, and then print on them with your home printer? 
If so you could just find the image that you want online, size it as you need it, and print sheets of them.
(Just don't let Roger Goodell catch you!)


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

tjbjornsen said:


> Can you buy that decal material blank, and then print on them with your home printer?
> If so you could just find the image that you want online, size it as you need it, and print sheets of them.
> (Just don't let Roger Goodell catch you!)


If you have a quality printer that may be an option-- and yes you can buy blank material that is used for water slide decals and such.

(I'm not adovcating copyright infrigement)-- but for a one off "personal" rod it's one thing-- if you plan on making and selling a line of sports themed rods-- that a different matter.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Well...if anyone needs ******* logos...I'm sure there are a lot of season ticket holders who would give their tickets up for free, just so you could get the logos off of them! Heck...they may even pay you to take them off their hands as long as you don't tell anyone where they came from in order to avoid embarassment, LOL!!! GO TAMPA BAY!!!


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

mudhole has them


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

skunk king said:


> mudhole has them


I saw the College team decals, but didn't see anything NFL related.

You can always check the home site for your favorite team. A lot of them sell 
stuff out of there fan store. I got the decals to build my daughter a VT Hokie rod from the VT site.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

skunk king said:


> mudhole has them


Nope. They have the college teams but no pros.


----------



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

i emailed the legal dept. of the carolina panthers and got permission for the decal for one rod and they said for personal use and could not sell it. I got an email reply in one day. I sent the email with my order to decal conneciton.


----------

